# Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig​*Man kriegt ja im Forum immer mal wieder was mit, was man noch nicht kennt. Das nehm ich dann gerne mal zum Anlass, um daraus ein Video zu machen. So gings auch mit dieser speziellen, aus den USA "abgekupferten" Art, (Meer)Forellen zu fangen - mit kleinen Pilkern, gerade im tieferen Wasser, statt immer nur schnell und hoch..

Eine Fangmeldung im Mefofängethread war dazu der Anlass:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4271413#post4271413

Und das ist nun dank der wie immer tollen Schneidearbeit von Franz und der tollen Mitarbeit von Frank Buchholz ( http://www.haar-jig.de/index.php/de/ )das Ergebnis


[youtube1]rtYZl7ByLvM[/youtube1]


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Interessanter Köder....allerdings bietet auch nur er das an, wer mehr wissen will schaut mal ins Forum bei leidenschaft-meerforelle.de da schreibt er wie man sich die Gussformen auch selbst bestellen kann!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (13. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Super Filmchen! Top!

Was mich so nebenbei interessiert: wie bekomme ich das Loch in den Durchlaufpilker? Im konkreten geht es um den Snurrebassen, quasi auch ein Durchlaufpilker, für welchen ich mich eine Gussform selber abgegossen habe (Hochtemperatursilikon). Bis jetzt habe ich immer dünnste Messigrohre aus dem Modelbau mit eingegossen, das scheint mir aber nicht die optimale Lösung zu sein...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Der Live Biss war fett - super Bericht danke !
Michi


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Danke, Lob freut ja immer..

Livebiss passt immer gut - aber die vielen Nachläufer im NOK (mindestens 4 - 5, kleinere, aber bis direkt vor die Füsse) hätt ich auch gerne auf Film gekriegt - ist aber in der Schnelle und wegen der Wasserspiegelungen so kaum hinzukriegen.....

Wenn Du da bist, um nen Fang zu filmen und dann nur Nachläufer - da drehste dann auch irgendwann mal die Nerven runter ;-)))


----------



## magnus12 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Der geschlossene Ölfilm von der Havarie damals auf dem NOK war halt nicht hilfreich. Der Geruch ist den Fischen wohl auf den letzten cm in die Nase gestiegen, war ja unmöglich den Köder daran vorbei ins Wasser zu kriegen. So viele Nachläufer hatte ich noch nie. Interessant zu sehen wie sie aus der Tiefe ankamen und auch wieder dorthin verschwanden. Hätten wir nicht auf dem Gehweg gestanden sondern direkt am Wasser, wo die meisten Angler sich für Parallelwürfe hinstellen, wären sie sofort vergrämt gewesen.  

Einen anderen nachgelieferten gefilmten Biss hat der Thomas -ehrlich wie er ist - rausgelassen weil der Fisch auf die Wurmfliege darüber ging und der Pilker sozusagen nur die Werbung gemacht hatte. Das hat man Anfang April zur Wurmzeit nun mal. Schade eigentlich, man konnte da sehr schön sehen wie der Fisch bei monotoner Führung nur nachläuft, aber bei aggressiver Führung mit vielen langen Spin-Stops 2 Würfe später drauf sitzt.


----------



## Dr.Mefo (26. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Mit Pilker auf Meerforelle - Angeln mit dem Flatterjig*

Intressante sache mal sehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt :m


----------

